# Husqvarna 128LD straight shaft weedeater not responding to fixes! Input needed!



## jdbird1983 (Jun 24, 2020)

So I picked up a free Husky 128LD straight shaft trimmer, good shape, good compression, no start. Cleaned and rekitted oem carb and I bought another carb from amazon. After getting it going it acts like the timing of the flywheel was off...backfiring, sputtering, couldn't apply full throttle without dying. I ran into a similair situation on a stihl 036 that had a broken woodruff key. Since the key was broken the magnets in the flywheel were not timing right and making the saw act crazy, just like this Husky. So I replaced the flywheel on this straight shaft trimmer and was sure to get the flywheel lined up correctly, but the trimmer is still doing the backfiring & sputtering ect. Any and all suggestions are welcome.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 24, 2020)

Have to think on this. I had two of these given to me and both are now running fine. I did replace the coil on one and carbs on both rather than rebuild.
Make sure the plug wire is not pinched between the housing and engine block. That happened on one of them - my fault during reassembly. Even if it isn't pinched now, it may have been at one time and the damaged wire could be arcing to the block now.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 30, 2020)

Any update on this?


----------



## jdbird1983 (Jul 1, 2020)

buzz sawyer said:


> Any update on this?


No update, still stuck. I'm waiting on a new plastic carb adapter since I overtightened the old one and broke it...when I get the trimmer re-assembled I will take a video so you can see how the engine is behaving...Prolly be a few days since I just ordered the replacement part yesterday. I'll be in touch though.


----------



## Okie294life (Jul 4, 2020)

Sheared flywheel key or flywheel not installed correctly, or the gap between the coil and flywheel isn’t correct. I’d still lay money on the carb not being installed correctly or having an air leak in one of the lines. Firing is almost never the issue in these. The Chinese carbs are crap sometimes and you may have not remitted the OEM correctly. Did you get a diagram and take the OEM apart to make sure it’s correct, and set the jets to the factory default? Normally 1.5 out.


----------



## jdbird1983 (Jul 5, 2020)

Okie294life said:


> Sheared flywheel key or flywheel not installed correctly, or the gap between the coil and flywheel isn’t correct. I’d still lay money on the carb not being installed correctly or having an air leak in one of the lines. Firing is almost never the issue in these. The Chinese carbs are crap sometimes and you may have not remitted the OEM correctly. Did you get a diagram and take the OEM apart to make sure it’s correct, and set the jets to the factory default? Normally 1.5 out.


I've checked and done everything you mention, twice and thrice, even had a small engine shop take a look with no explanation offered...I decided to give it up and move on to other projects.


----------

